# Singer 301 - bottom stitch question - using thicker thread



## islavir (Mar 6, 2005)

I am trying to sew (really my first time) using an older (circa 1950's) Singer 301 machine.
My goal is to sew Sunbrella material (pouch for sailboat) which is thicker than normal fabric.

I can sew normal material with normal thread and it seems to go fine.

When I switch to heavier thread (V-69 / Tex 70 / Gov. E) which is UV Bonded Polyester thread, things don't go as well.
The Top looks fine but the Bottom looks pretty poor.

Please see attached pictures.
Any thoughts or advice would be appreciated.

Here is a link to the thread if that helps.








V-69 White UV Bonded Polyester Style A Hembob (33 yds.)


Hembob V-69 Style A Bobbin Polyester UV White is a prewound polyester thread bobbin. Style A hembobs fit Sailrite Ultrafeed LS-1, Sailrite Ultrafeed LSZ-1, Reed's Sailmaker, Thompson Mini-Walker, and most home sewing machines.




www.sailrite.com





- thanks in advance, Ken


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

It looks like the top thread tension is too low, try adjusting it higher. The loops coming out of the fabric show that the fabric itself has enough resistance to overcome the thread tension.

I learned sewing because of a love for sailboats too. Not an expert, but like with cars, you either learn enough to keep them going, or have enough money to pay others to do it


----------



## islavir (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks for the thoughtful response. You point makes good sense.
I have spent some time recently understanding how a sewing machine works. (Rather complicated.)
I think the take-up lever is unable to properly pull up the top thread as it is supposed to do.
Probably exacerbated by the thicker thread but hopefully addressed by increasing the friction on the tensioner plates as you suggested.
I will try the increased tension as soon as the grandkids go home.

I agree, you learn about things like cars and boats by carefully doing it.

FYI, I have a Catalina 28 which does me and my wife fine for day sailing and an occasional overnighter.
- Ken


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Hopefully you get it worked out. 
I used to keep an old Singer aboard the Triton, don't remember the model, but it was hand cranked. I built a small table for it and made a foot pedal adapter

I had a Pearson Triton, that was stolen and never recovered, so moved on to a Pearson Ariel. Had that for years, then ended up moving farther inland and not sailing as often as we used to, so sold that off and bought a Venture 22 trailer sailor. I sailed Lake Michigan most of the time.


----------



## islavir (Mar 6, 2005)

kendallt said:


> It looks like the top thread tension is too low, try adjusting it higher. The loops coming out of the fabric show that the fabric itself has enough resistance to overcome the thread tension.
> 
> I learned sewing because of a love for sailboats too. Not an expert, but like with cars, you either learn enough to keep them going, or have enough money to pay others to do it


Wow! A new larger needle and proper upper thread tension made all the difference in the world. Thanks for your help.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

You're welcome!


----------

